# [Upgrade]->Blocked Packages [résolu]

## sitro

Bonjour,

Je me suis mis à la gentoo il y a deux mois, aujourd'hui je veux faire une mise à jour en lançant la commande :

```
# emerge --update --newuse --deep @world
```

Et là ce devient compliqué, j'ai des paquets bloqués :

le résultat de la commande est en abrégé :

```

[...]

[blocks B      ] sys-fs/eudev ("sys-fs/eudev" is blocking sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration-7, sys-apps/systemd-238-r7)

[blocks B      ] sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration ("sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration" is blocking sys-fs/eudev-3.2.5)

[blocks B      ] sys-apps/sysvinit ("sys-apps/sysvinit" is blocking sys-apps/systemd-238-r7)

[blocks B      ] sys-apps/systemd ("sys-apps/systemd" is blocking sys-fs/eudev-3.2.5)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

```

```
 (sys-fs/eudev-3.2.5:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=sys-fs/eudev-2.1.1 required by (virtual/udev-217:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-fs/eudev-1.3:0/0[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=sys-fs/eudev-1.3:0/0[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (virtual/libudev-232:0/1::gentoo, installed)

  (sys-apps/sysvinit-2.88-r9:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r6[selinux?] (>=sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r6) required by (sys-apps/openrc-0.34.11:0/0::gentoo, installed)

  (sys-apps/systemd-238-r7:0/2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=sys-apps/systemd-207 required by (sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration-7:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    sys-apps/systemd required by (virtual/tmpfiles-0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    sys-apps/systemd[pam] required by (sys-auth/pambase-20150213-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-apps/systemd-38 required by (virtual/logger-0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    sys-apps/systemd:0= required by (sys-apps/dbus-1.10.24:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:X86/Working/Portage#Blocked_packages

```

Malgré la lecture du manuel cité et des forums, je ne vois pas comment me sortir de ce truc , une idée ?

Merci,Last edited by sitro on Wed Aug 29, 2018 12:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## El_Goretto

Bonjour à toi.

L'idée serait de regarder la documentation Gentoo spécifique à Systemd, car elle doit fatalement expliquer comment passer de sys-apps/sysvinit à sys-apps/systemd. A vue de nez, tu es allé un peu vite à ce niveau là.

----------

## sitro

Bonjour,

Merci de la réponse, mais je ne vois pas ce que systemd vient faire la dedans car en process init c'est openrc, si je ne me trompe pas, j'ai laissé le système par défaut lors de l'install

Mais il y effectivement ceci  qui vient en contradiction avec mon système :

```
(sys-apps/systemd-238-r7:0/2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by 

    >=sys-apps/systemd-207 required by (sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration-7:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) 

    sys-apps/systemd required by (virtual/tmpfiles-0:0/0::gentoo, installed) 

    sys-apps/systemd[pam] required by (sys-auth/pambase-20150213-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) 

    >=sys-apps/systemd-38 required by (virtual/logger-0:0/0::gentoo, installed) 

    sys-apps/systemd:0= required by (sys-apps/dbus-1.10.24:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) 

```

----------

## sebB

Peux-tu poster ton emerge --info?

----------

## sitro

gentooHP /usr/src/linux # wgetpaste -s bpaste -c 'emerge --info'

Your paste can be seen here: http://bpaste.net/show/038d7b9ee96a

----------

## sebB

Poste la totalité de ton emerge --update --newuse --deep @world

T"aurais pas aussi des packages.use?

----------

## sitro

Voilà,

gentooHP /usr/src/linux # emerge --update --newuse --deep @world

[...]

gentooHP /usr/src/linux # wgetpaste -s bpaste /tmp/emerge.txt 

Your paste can be seen here: http://bpaste.net/show/c7370343f1b0

----------

## sebB

```
[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/dbus-1.10.24  USE="systemd*" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-auth/pambase-20150213-r1  USE="consolekit* systemd*" 
```

T'as pas des entrées dans ton package.use?

----------

## sitro

oui dans :  /etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask

```
# required by sys-apps/systemd-238-r7::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-3.24.4::gentoo

# required by gnome-extra/gnome-tweak-tool-3.24.1::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gnome-extra-apps-3.24.2::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gnome-3.24.2::gentoo[extras]

# required by gnome-base/gnome (argument)

>=sys-apps/dbus-1.10.24 systemd

# required by gnome-base/gdm-3.24.3::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.24.3::gentoo

# required by gnome-extra/gnome-tweak-tool-3.24.1::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gnome-extra-apps-3.24.2::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gnome-3.24.2::gentoo[extras]

# required by gnome-base/gnome (argument)

>=sys-auth/pambase-20150213-r1 systemd
```

Ca ne me dit pas ce que je dois faire car c'est la config initiale de l'installation

----------

## sebB

T"es parti de quel support d'install?

T'as changé de profil entre temps?

Je suppose que, vu ton profil, tu utilise plasma?

Vu ton package.use, c'est comme ci tu avais installé gnome. 

Poste ton /var/lib/portage/world et l'intégralité de ton package.use juste pour vérifier.

La solution serait de supprimer ces entrées de ton package.use mais si tu as des paquets gnome ca va bloquer.

----------

## sitro

J'utilise Mate, possible qu'il y ait des trucs de gnome, me souviens plus tout ce que j'ai bidouillé

le world et package.use -> Your paste can be seen here: http://bpaste.net/show/f8358a07d5f1

----------

## sebB

Ca ressemble grandement a une install de gnome... J'ai jamais installé mate mais ca m'etonnerais qu'il ait besoin des dépendances de gnome.

1 Bascule ton profil sur default/linux/amd64/17.0/desktop (eselect profile list puis eselect profile set X)

2 Lance emerge --depclean puis revdep-rebuild.

3 Déplace ton zz.autounmask ailleurs que dans package.use tu pourra l'y remettre au cas ou

4 Relance un emerge -uDNvp @world et poste le résultat.

----------

## sitro

ok merci

Il se fait tard

je verrai demain

en attendant voici le typescript

wgetpaste -s bpaste typescript 

Your paste can be seen here: http://bpaste.net/show/4b4ecb8a80f9

----------

## sitro

Bonjour,

Petit retour sur mes paquets bloqués

J'ai suivi les conseils 

J'ai toutefois choisi le profil "gnome"

puis le emerge -depclean me donnait des trucs bizarres sur des paquets

cela m'a obligé à supprimer ou installer des paquets à la main

Puis le revdep-rebuild : me donne :

```
 # revdep-rebuild

 * This is the new python coded version

 * Please report any bugs found using it.

 * The original revdep-rebuild script is installed as revdep-rebuild.sh

 * Please file bugs at: https://bugs.gentoo.org/

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

Your system is consistent

```

J'ai pensé que c'était cool d'avoir un système consistant

Mais quand j'ai lancé la commande : 

```
 emerge -uDNvp @world 
```

Je me suis retrouvé au point de départ avec des paquets bloqués :

# wgetpaste -s bpaste /tmp/emerge.txt 

Your paste can be seen here: http://bpaste.net/show/610aea4b0395

----------

## guitou

Bonjour.

Tu as plusieurs problemes ici, le premier etant un mix apparent entre systemd et eudev. Je suppose que tu pars d'un systeme openRC (et le profil gnome introduit la dependance a systemd). Si tu veux garder openRC, il te faut donc commencer par choisir un profil plus en adequation avec tes besoins, sinon faut te soucier de la migration de ton systeme vers systemd.

Pour le reste, si tu optes pour systemd, il faudra desinstaller eudev et si tu gardes openRC, il y'a une cette discussion dediee gnome without systemd pour gnome, ou tu as encore la possiblite d'opter pour un autre gestionnaire de bureau.

Te restera ensuite a voir pour le conflit bluetooth/blueman (je soupçonne qu'il suffit ici de faire un "emerge --deselect blueman") et celui des notification-daemon pour lequel je ne sais trop que dire.

++

Gi)

----------

## sitro

Bonjour,

Je commence à y voir plus clair dans le système.

Je n'avais pas compris que Gnome était dépendant de Systemd. La solution citée pour avoir Gnome et Openrc me semble pour l'instant un peu complexe et nécessite quelques lectures avant de s'y lancer. et je n'ai pas envie de basculer sur Systemd en lieu de Openrc.

Finalement pour faire rapide (ça a quand même pris la nuit à turbiner), j'ai donc opté pour un profil desktop/plasma avec openrc 

j'ai enlevé temporairement Mate, supprimé un par un les paquets en conflits, mis à jour le système ,enfin ajouté plasma-meta.

Je me retrouve avec un système clean mais un environnement de bureau qui ne me plaît pas (kde-plasma).

Je vais revoir pour la possibilité de réinstaller Mate ultérieurement.

Merci pour vos aides.

----------

## sebB

Oui mais non.

Ce n'est pas parce que tu choisis le profil plasma que tu dois installer plasma.

Il faudrait que tu revois le fonctionnement des USE et des profils.

Un profil introduit des USE générales et sur certains paquets.

Regarde la partie USE de ton emerge --info.

Change de profil par ex le default/linux/amd64/17.0/ et compare les USE.

Mate doit s'installer sans problème sur n'importe quel profil.

Par contre la version stable de gentoo est très ancienne.

----------

## sitro

Re,

Nouveau problème qui suit

Je suppose à la suite de emerge --depclean, je ne peux plus compiler le noyau

J'ai ce message : make: *** Aucune règle pour fabriquer la cible « menuconfig 

Voici ce que j'ai tenté sans succès :

```

gentooHP /usr/src/linux # make menuconfig

make: *** Aucune règle pour fabriquer la cible « menuconfig ». Arrêt.

gentooHP /usr/src/linux # eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-4.14.63-gentoo-r1

gentooHP /usr/src/linux # uname -a

Linux gentooHP 4.9.95-gentoo #7 SMP Mon Aug 20 16:38:46 CEST 2018 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2410M CPU @ 2.30GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

gentooHP /usr/src/linux # eselect kernel show

Current kernel symlink:

  /usr/src/linux-4.9.95-gentoo

!!! Warning: Symlink target doesn't appear to be valid!

gentooHP /usr/src/linux # eselect kernel set 1

gentooHP /usr/src/linux # eselect kernel show

Current kernel symlink:

  /usr/src/linux-4.14.63-gentoo-r1

gentooHP /usr/src/linux # uname -a

Linux gentooHP 4.9.95-gentoo #7 SMP Mon Aug 20 16:38:46 CEST 2018 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2410M CPU @ 2.30GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

gentooHP /usr/src/linux # make menuconfig

make: *** Aucune règle pour fabriquer la cible « menuconfig ». Arrêt.

gentooHP /usr/src/linux # 
```

Je ne vois pas comment me sortir de ce guêpier, une idée ?

----------

## sitro

Je poursuis mes investigations sur la compilation du noyau 

et je viens de faire ceci :

```
gentooHP /usr/src # ls -al

total 16

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 4096 29 août  10:07 .

drwxr-xr-x 13 root root 4096 23 juin  13:03 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    0 14 juin  23:54 .keep

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   23 29 août  10:07 linux -> linux-4.14.63-gentoo-r1

drwxr-xr-x 25 root root 4096 29 août  10:26 linux-4.14.63-gentoo-r1

drwxr-xr-x 22 root root 4096 21 août  08:42 linux-4.9.95-gentoo

gentooHP /usr/src # 

gentooHP /usr/src/linux # cp linux-4.9.95-gentoo/.config linux-4.14.63-gentoo-r1/

```

Le make menuconfig refonctionne 

Mais est-ce correct de copier un .config d'une source vers une autre ? n'y a -t-il pas ajout/suppression d'option du .config entre sources ?

----------

## El_Goretto

Bonjour Sitro,

Ces questions sont fondamentales et légitimes... et figurent dans la documentation bien évidemment  :Wink: 

Et comme je suis dans une phase de modératite aiguë, peux-tu STP mettre ton titre en conformité?

Pour ton problème précédent de make menuconfig, tu as du tout simplement désinstaller le noyau en question et tu n'avais donc pas de sources à compiler. Et si tu as de nouveaux problèmes, n'hésite pas à ouvrir des threads individuels.

----------

